# World Hapkido Federation - question



## JimB (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with the World Hapkido Federation? 

And 

Does anyone have any experience with a Master Phillip Lobo, a hapkido instructor in San Antonio? 

He came highly recommended by a local American Street Karate instructor.  

Thank you

Respectfully, 

Jim


----------



## glad2bhere (Jul 9, 2004)

I first joined the WHF in 1991 and all of my ranking is through that organization. However, I don't know the person you mentioned. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## whalen (Jul 15, 2004)

JimB said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with the World Hapkido Federation?
> 
> And
> 
> ...




I was a member of the WHF in the late eighties as it was a nonprofit organization that united most of the Hapkido Masters in the U.S,profit was not an issue Hapkido was. The  the leadership at this time consisted of many of the top korean masters in the U. S.

Ji,Han Jae was chairman
Won.Son jung
Gedo Chang 
Lee jaung Bai

All of these masters left the group and are now doing their own thing.
It is no longer a non profit organization which meant they were now in it for profit. The Dan testing fee increased 350% but we recieved the same certificate and it made changes to recruit new members and their Dojangs. 

On another note I took all of the falls in the first five tapes and was the 1990 instructor of the year, And the first Non-Korean to receive 5th Dan from them.

I am not sure if this helps but it is not the WHF of yeas gone by.


artyon:


----------



## whalen (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anyone seen the the Sept. issue of TKDT  Kwang Sik Myung is on the cover.

Gives his whole history which Ii found very interesting am not sure what to believe any more.

please check it out for yourself it make for interesting reading.

 Hal


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Aug 26, 2004)

Has anyone seen the the Sept. issue of TKDT Kwang Sik Myung is on the cover.

Gives his whole history which Ii found very interesting am not sure what to believe any more.

It is kind of hard to believe the whole studied in the mountains story!  Doju Nim Choi's history has differing views but I think most people would agree that at least he studied in Japan for a long period.

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## glad2bhere (Aug 26, 2004)

Dear Todd: 

I can't think of a better example of what the Hapkido community needs to work for than reading this article and considering the implications of what it contains for later practitioners in the Hapkido arts. 

As you know, I am a student of GM Myungs and have been with him for a good number of years, now. There is absolutely no disrespect intended in advocating the position that I do. GM Myungs' take on things proceeds from his own background and motives in representing Hapkido the way that he encountered it in his career. Many of the articles that continue to present his views are boilerplate pieces that are trotted out with regularity. I imagine that by this time in his career he has said his piece and does not plan of revamping his story. What I AM here to say is that as the next generation of leaders coming up, it behooves each of us to take the history that is passed to us and refine it for those to whom WE pass our arts to. And herein seems to be a very special challenge to each of us. How do we honor our seniors and leaders while honoring our arts at the same time? 

For somepeople the answer to this question is to merely take what they are given without question and pass it on unaltered to the next generation. Done in the spirit of Confucian docterine, I can't fault this. An alternative that I see is to take what we are given and put some polish on it. In this refinement process a technique is accepted in one condition or state and is examined and improved where possible. For instance, GM Myungs' background included a significant time training in Kumdo after the Kendo tradition of Japan. He still teaches much of the Juk-to material. Nothing wrong with that. However, where this more Japanese tradition can be refined to reflect the sword traditions of Korea, I believe I am required to make those adjustments or allowances. I still honor GM Myung for all that he has shared with me, and at the same time I honor the art and those that follow me by doing my part to make the art better. Things are no different in that area of training, history, research or management. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

